# Encendido progresivo de lamparas



## Balberith (Jun 11, 2014)

Hola a todos! Este es mi primer post en el foro, pero definitivamente no soy nuevo en la pagina!

Durante mucho tiempo he leido preguntas y respuestas aqui, y la buena onda que hay entre sus integrantes me hizo saber que esta comunidad tan copada me puede ayudar en un proyecto en el que estoy trabajando.

Estoy realizando la instalacion de luces en un local y mi cliente me pide lo siguiente. Hay bandejas portacables con aproximadamente 20 halospot (lampara incandescente de 50w en 12volt con trafo switch 220/12volt individual) en cada una. La idea es tener estas lamparas encendidas al 15 o 30% de su capacidad y colocar un sensor de movimiento que las encienda al 100% pero en un lapso de 2 segundos aprox. La idea final es lograr un efecto suave de aumento de la luz.
Se me ocurrio tener dichas circuitos de lamparas a un dimmer comun y corriente de 220volt y este seteado al 15 o 30% y que un sensor con timer incluido como el que se usa para iluminar algunas escaleras dispare ese 100% a las lamparas.
Mi duda: como hacer ese disparo un poco mas lento?

Espero su respuesta con ansias y desde ya, son unos genios, gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2014)

Primero averiguá si los transformadores switching esos son dimmerizables o no. Porque sinó habria que reemplazarlos a todos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pues si no mal entendi, lo que harias seria colocar un dimmer comun al 15 o 30% , y a la salida conectarias todos los trafos switching que va a cada lampara??, pues si eso es lo que quieres hacer, desde ya te digo que no te va a funcionar, dado que la salida de dimmer es para el manejo de una carga resistiva como una lampara, pero los trafos switching trabajan de manera distinta y no te van a entragar a la salida de los 12V un 30% de su valor nominal. Lo que ahi podrias hacer es trabajar directamente con la salida de 12V del trafo haciendo PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso) sobre la lampara, basicamente alimentas la lampara con una señal cuadrada de 12V y que posea un ciclo de trabajo del 30%, luego con un pequeño sensor de movimiento activas un timer de 2 seg y la salida de ese timer la mandas a cada uno de los modulos PWM para que su ciclo de trabajo pase del 30% al 100%, o sea pasa de ser una onda cuadrada a una señal totalmente continua.


----------

